# Viper Bugloss - The gift that keeps on giving



## quattro (Oct 2, 2014)

Planted it in early Spring and had great luck with blooms in the summer. Got a bit leggy and I mowed it down, assuming it was done for the year. It grew back and has been blooming late into Fall. Took these pics this weekend.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Are they the invasive specie?
Are they easy to grow from the seeds?
Do they give you pollen, the nectar or both?
And do they produce lots of nectar/honey too?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Viper bugloss grows in abundance in my area. Makes a white honey and gives off high protein pollen. It is invasive and gets sprayed by the state.


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

I planted some this past Spring. The bumblebees liked it, but the honeybees did not show much interest. Hopefully, it comes back and we'll see if they like it more in 2016. It may just be they found something else they liked better in the area.

Jim.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Quattro! You should get your town to plant roadside and then not mow it! 
Can't believe how much the counties in the south mow but imagine your residual summer flow of milkweed, bugloss, borage etc if y'all had pollinator vectors on power lines and roadsides.


----------



## quattro (Oct 2, 2014)

It is very easy to grow from seed. I usually have horrible luck broadcasting wildflower seeds and this came up great. Bees didn't seem to like it much at first, but really took to it later in the season.


----------



## David C (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes it is invasive and toxic to livestock especially horses. 
Unfortunately easy to grow


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

It is listed as a great bee plant in our area, producing a lot of nectar during the midsummer dearth. It is one of the few plants deer really won't eat, due to the bristly leaves. It will grow on depleted soil and is supposed to do best when it has little competition. However, it only produces blossoms in its second year. Like any flower, bees will probably ignore a sparse scattering of plants, and prefer some respectable density.

I'm fascinated you got it to grow back after mowing. We've not seen it do that.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

I planted it this year, and didn't see it. It might require cold stratification.

Its on my wanted list.
wanted:
Echium vulgare
borage
golden rain tree (or other useful trees)

seeds offered:
Japanese pagoda tree
linden
beebee
mimosa


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Everything you need is on ebay for the seeds.
At the right season you can get all the flower seeds you need for
your bees. Some are rare bee seeds too.


----------

